# Lost your cooking inspiration?



## blamistru (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm type 2 since Sep last year and fortunately don't need any medication other than statins but I've been finding cooking interesting meals difficult.  Lost my culinary 'oomph!'. So, with the World Cup upon us, I've resurrected a daft wee challenge I set myself for WC 2010, Euro 2012 and last year's Wimbledon.  I cook something from a participating country playing that day and make sure I post it on Facebook so as not to give-up.  This year's attempt is the 'Diabetes-Friendly Low-Cholesterol World Cup Tea Time Challenge'. So far I've done Brazil, Mexico, Italy, France and USA.  Not saying I get it correct diet-wise (I'm still learning good dietary habits and probably too much meat so far) but it's a challenge nonetheless and it makes sure I'm thinking about what to eat and cooking my evening meal's been more fun. Looking forward to Japan night...some cuisines will be more of a challenge but I'll have to see it through to the end. If any of you are bored bored bored, give it a try!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea  I'm very unadventurous with my cooking, it would be interesting to hear what sort of things you cooked


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 16, 2014)

I would love to hear more


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 16, 2014)

That does sound interesting. Let us know what you've come up with so far please, I could do with some inspiration myself.


----------



## blamistru (Jun 16, 2014)

Brazil: Feijoada...Roast BBQ marinaded pork and venison sausage meat on a grill over a baking tray.  Fry garlic, onion, spring onion and chopped tomatoes in v little olive oil.  Add chopped meats, tin of black beans and tspn oregano to pan, add chicken stock and simmer for 15 mins.  Use more stock if you want a soup rather than a stew.  Garnish with chopped parsley.

Mexico: Chilli con carne made with half beef/half pork mince, lots of veg and some kidney beans. Drain-off excess fat after browning meat. Serve with rice, home made salsa, a green salad and a blob of half-fat crème fraiche.

Italy: Spaghetti with anchovies, olives, tomatoes and capers. That one was particularly yummy...remember to lay-off the salt...more than enough saltiness from anchovies.

France: Oeufs en cocotte.  Basically eggs baked with half fat crème fraiche, chopped tomatoes and mushrooms.Served with a side salad and some brown toast 'soldiers'.

Today is USA:  Decided against a low-fat burger. V warm in Edinburgh today (I know...but it's warm for a peely-wally Scotswoman like me) so made club sandwiches with turkey, lean bacon, seeded toast, lettuce, low-fat mayo spread thinly, sliced avocados, sliced beef tomato.  Served with a small side salad and a handful of Walkers Pop crisps...and a can of diet coke!

Tomorrow's another visit to Brazil...some roast BBQ beef I picked up v cheaply in Lidl. Going to serve it with broccoli rice and a mango/tomato/onion salsa!  Think that one may be the tastiest yet.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2014)

Those all sound excellent blamistru!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 16, 2014)

I will certainly have to give some of those a go. They sound really nice


----------



## blamistru (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks.  I think they all seem not too bad for a diabetes diet but, as I say, I'm not absolutely certain.  I'm trying to get my cholesterol down further but my blood sugar seems OK so far.


----------



## blamistru (Jun 16, 2014)

I've managed to lose 2 and a half stones since late September but I've hit a plateau and hoping also that this challenge will help me get the weight down further (really need to lose the same again).


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2014)

blamistru said:


> I've managed to lose 2 and a half stones since late September but I've hit a plateau and hoping also that this challenge will help me get the weight down further (really need to lose the same again).



Well done on your weight loss, I hope you can kickstart things again


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow sounds amazing, i am now salivating at the club sandwich, I've never thought of doing that i am going to tomorrow


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 16, 2014)

Just as a quick point, you do know that your cholesterol level is primarily influenced by your liver output of cholesterol, and that your liver produces more cholesterol if you eat more carbohydrate, right? Rice, bread and beans would seriously muck up my blood sugar and cholesterol levels.


----------



## blamistru (Jun 16, 2014)

DeusXM Thanks for the tip.  The only medication I'm on is statins.  Have seen a specialist for tests as, after changing my diet, my blood sugar went right down but cholesterol shot up...cholesterol is borderline now and been told to follow NHS guidelines.  I check with diabetes Uk site too. They both say beans + rice are OK (I try to have brown rice) so It's v difficult to know what's right!  I had panic attacks when I was first diagnosed so I try not to get too worried about it all now, while still trying to stave-off being put on more medication...sigh! I find it difficult so I can't imagine how tricky it must be for those on tablets/insulin.  My elderly, diabetic, uncle had a catastrophic stroke in April and still can't speak...only got his swallow back a week ago.  It's scary!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2014)

blamistru said:


> DeusXM Thanks for the tip.  The only medication I'm on is statins.  Have seen a specialist for tests as, after changing my diet, my blood sugar went right down but cholesterol shot up...cholesterol is borderline now and been told to follow NHS guidelines.  I check with diabetes Uk site too. They both say beans + rice are OK (I try to have brown rice) so It's v difficult to know what's right!  I had panic attacks when I was first diagnosed so I try not to get too worried about it all now, while still trying to stave-off being put on more medication...sigh! I find it difficult so I can't imagine how tricky it must be for those on tablets/insulin.  My elderly, diabetic, uncle had a catastrophic stroke in April and still can't speak...only got his swallow back a week ago.  It's scary!



Very sorry to hear about your Uncle, I hope that he is now on the road to recovery 

It's worth bearing in mind that diabetes, of whatever type, is a very individual experience, so treatments can affect people quite differently to general expectations. It's good to know what others' experiences are so you know what the possibilities are for you to consider, but don't think that everyone will react the same. Diabetes is about building up experience about how you personally are affected by various medications - knowing what happens to others will help you spot where it might be worth looking if something similar happens to you. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## blamistru (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks.  Well I did do the Brazilian meal tonight and it was delicious.  Mostly vegetable or fruit on the plate.  Want to incorporate more country-appropriate oily-fish dishes soon.  I normally eat lots of mackerel and salmon. Will need to research Dutch cuisine...or Japan game's coming up soon...a nice veggie/fishy stirfry could be good.


----------



## Pinktoes (Jun 18, 2014)

for me oats work very well, invented a mid morning snack biscuit made with oats and just got my cholesterol back, last year 4.3 this year 3.8...for me oats are a wonderfood...dont like poridge though, its like sick!!!


----------



## blamistru (Jun 18, 2014)

Pinktoes said:


> for me oats work very well, invented a mid morning snack biscuit made with oats and just got my cholesterol back, last year 4.3 this year 3.8...for me oats are a wonderfood...dont like poridge though, its like sick!!!



Sounds good. I sometimes worry that I'm not really Scottish cos I hate porridge too! Love oatcakes though.


----------



## blamistru (Jun 18, 2014)

Today was Spain...warmed, tinned sardines on brown toast with a salad of lettuce, roasted peppers and tomatoes and some lightly fried garlic chili mushrooms.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2014)

blamistru said:


> Today was Spain...warmed, tinned sardines on brown toast with a salad of lettuce, roasted peppers and tomatoes and some lightly fried garlic chili mushrooms.



Sounds delish!


----------



## blamistru (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks...it was...and I've lost 4lb since I started the challenge!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2014)

blamistru said:


> Thanks...it was...and I've lost 4lb since I started the challenge!



Bonus!


----------

